# Is that worth to make shortcut ? about apprenticeship program



## dlvbasys (Jan 2, 2015)

Hi everyone

I'm in WA state right now and have active apprentice card and more than approved 2000 hours on it plus above 100 class hours (I'm in JATC IBEW program for EL-01 )

I have to stay in school for next 4.5 years,
have to go at JATC one day per week (so 32 hours per week) every 6 months
as usual way in JATC apprentice program 
plus payment above 700 for every year 
and than take exam and get license (only after done with school)

I know a couple guys , who passed already state exam, has EL-01 license,but
still have to go into school until end of apprenticeship program.

Above is one way, pretty common and usual ...


But to get license in WA state according Department L&I you shall have 
8000 approved hours plus 96 hours basic classes.

It looks like I need just to add work hours to state's requirement. 
keep my card active (take only 48hours class per 2year, even pay for them that's only $300)

Therefore, if I quit the JATC apprentice program and start work in open shop (yes you've read right) it will take just two and half year for me, much faster.

If don't discuss benefits (pension, etc), only to rich the EL-01 license ASAP , am I right?

thank for all advises 

PS. I don't want controversial topic union vs non, that's not a goal. This is only my case.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

One of the better things about the union...

Well when you get old like me it's probably nice to get a cheque in the mail every month for sitting on your butt watching NFL games.

^^ I say probably because I'm not union, I'm old, and don't receive that cheque.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Why would you ever quit the jatc? What's your big hurry? Take the time and learn as much as you can. Then take the license after you finish the program.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

I think that most guys who are union and most who are not, would advise you to NOT QUIT the program.

I am a non-union guy, I would have loved to have finished my JATC apprenticeship.... I dropped out. You can get a great education elsewhere, but it will take a longer and cost you more.


----------



## dlvbasys (Jan 2, 2015)

maybe better to clarify - I'm 38 years old, have strong electrical background from another country (yep, I'm immigrant fresh off the boat)
seating in school for next 5years will not bring me too much knowledge 
collecting great pension from IBEW is good idea 
exactly when starting at 20's


----------



## dlvbasys (Jan 2, 2015)

Switched said:


> but it will take a longer and cost you more.


why?
because a lack of work?


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

In the IBEW/JATC your employer pays for your education via the pay package the union has negotiated. In an open shop, you more than likely will have to pay for any schooling yourself.

The JATC has a great program in place to educate you and train you for the type of work that they do. Some of the open shop programs have tried to emulate it, such as WECA and ABC, but I still don't think they can match the JATC. 

If your employed by another EC who isn't part of those programs, you are going to have to search out for a company/school that is looking to educate you, not just teach you how to pass a test.

At 38, you should be looking at becoming very good and valuable at what you do, and that means educated. If you try to jump ahead to get a few more dollars now, you will likely loose those dollars at a later date. You probably have a greater chance at moving up the ladder in the union too, as an older apprentice you'll be prime picking for management duties when you journey out. In an open shop, you'll be a liability, the younger guys WILL work circles around you! I am 37, I know more tricks and tips, but they are faster than I am.... You have to know more the older you get...


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

dlvbasys said:


> maybe better to clarify - I'm 38 years old, have strong electrical background from another country (yep, I'm immigrant fresh off the boat)
> seating in school for next 5years will not bring me too much knowledge
> collecting great pension from IBEW is good idea
> exactly when starting at 20's


You are maybe overqualified but, I would just do my time.
My brother got in at age 45, did his 5 years and is in a very good position right now.
If he hadn't have done it, and had access to industrial work, he would just be another unemployable 56 year old man.


----------



## JeffG (Oct 5, 2012)

Do the math. Your earning potential as a union Jman is around 75k/yr on the check? Work for 20 pension-qualifying years and retire at 64. You will have earned 1.5 mil on the check. Then collect your roughly 2k/mo pension for around 20 years (roughly another half-mil). Total received (solely check and pension, not healthcare ((HUGE!!!)) or 401k contributions) and you will earn around 2 mil from here on out. What is your comparative earning potential otherwise? Any of the benefits come out of pocket? 

If the earning potential and benefits are equivalent starting now then why wait? If you're impatient, like many of us, don't step over dollars to get to nickels because the apprenticeship seems long and risk jeopardizing a good opportunity.


----------



## JW Splicer (Mar 15, 2014)

dlvbasys said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm in WA state right now and have active apprentice card and more than approved 2000 hours on it plus above 100 class hours (I'm in JATC IBEW program for EL-01 )
> 
> ...




Don't screw up a great opportunity.


----------



## Ontario (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm non-union and I suggest sticking with the longer route. Of course you won't learn as much, but you will still learn. If you're from a different country, then you will have to get acclimated to how things are done. I wish you luck and an eventful journey!


----------

